# installazione

## alain-elkann

ho sempre seguito con interesse gentoo, la cui documentazione è spesso stata punto di riferimento, laddove altre distro erano farraginose;

bene decido di installare gentoo su una macchina;

Gentoo LiveCD: tre volte su quattro non riconosce l'hardware e ci si trova con un display 640x480 nel quale le finestre, aperte da Gentoo Linux Installer, per esempio non ci stanno tutte, e non è possibile leggere parte di quanto mostrato, oppure col mouse inchiodato (ok c'è sempre Ctrl+Alt+F1);

due tentativi di installazione su linea di comando andati a puttane, provo allora con Gentoo Linux Installer (Command Line), procede per alcuni passi poi requiem pure per lui;

allora provo col "quick install", scarico l'iso, la brucio, avvio, seguo la guida gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml;

al momento fatidico grub sputa fuori un'errore e si rifiuta di caricare il kernel;

dopo cinque tentativi, da due ore+ ciascuno e partendo dalla considerazione che questa non è la mia prima installazione di una distro linux, tendo a propendere per l'ipotesi che la documentazione sopra citata sia imprecisa e omissiva;

dico questo, avendo tentato un'installazione leggermente difforme, da quella descritta nella guida, installazione che prevede directory separate per /, /boot , /home, /usr, /opt, /var, /tmp

questo rende doverosa una considerazione:

o la procedura di creare tre partizioni: /boot, swap e / descritta nella guida è facilmente trasferibile ad un'eventuale installazione con più partizioni e allora io sono un coglione incapace;

oppure quella guida è quantomeno omissiva, specialmente per quello che riguarda un'installazione che sia difforme da quella standard proposta;

posto che a qualcuno interessi conoscere quello che penso, credo che il fatto che un "acerebrato"  (senza-cervello) come me sia qui a scrivere ciò, lo considererei come una sconfitta  - e non da parte mia -

detto ciò, prego astenersi (ringraziandoli in anticipo) i volenterosi, con richieste di postaggi di configurazione;

mi sono abituato a fare sempre tutto da me, sin dal primo RH 6.2, passando per SuSe 7.1, OpenBSD 3.5 con console ridiresionata su porta seriale alla debian  hce attualmente gira su alcune mie macchine;

ho perso una scommessa con me stesso!Last edited by alain-elkann on Sun Oct 29, 2006 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

il succo di questo tuo discorso quale sarebbe ?????

----------

## alain-elkann

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> il succo di questo tuo discorso quale sarebbe ?????

 

cris:

il succo del discorso, per quanto amaro possa essere, non intacca minimamente, la mia ferma convinzione che: non esistono cattivi studenti.... solo cattivi insegnanti;

capisci?

se scrivo (o traduco) una documentazione) e mi ritrovo con una raffica di persone, la cui installazione è "saltata" in un punto o nell'altro, forse sarei il primo a fare autocritica, ascrivendomi buona parte del biasimo;

----------

## crisandbea

sarò stanco o sarò studipo , ma non riesco a capire quale sia il tuo problema...

----------

## lucapost

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure quella guida è quantomeno omissiva, specialmente per quello che riguarda un'installazione che sia difforme da quella standard proposta;
> 
> 

 

anche io ho provato ha fare un'installazzione simile alla tua, cioè con tutte quelle partizioni, non ci sono riuscito.

Ma alla seconda volta, ho fatto un'installazzione normale seguendo strettamente l'handbook, e mi son lasciato qualche giga libero in fondo all'hardisk, una volta che gentoo funzionava, ho creato le nuove partizioni, ho modificato a dovere /etc/fstab e pian piano tutto ha funzionato, cioè tirando fuori da / una partizione alla volta.

La guida è fatta bene.

Luca.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   
> 
> oppure quella guida è quantomeno omissiva, specialmente per quello che riguarda un'installazione che sia difforme da quella standard proposta;
> 
>  
> ...

 

si luca a questo c'ero arrivato anch'io...

creo i tre dispositivi, /, /boot e swap e poi con parted creo altre partizioni ....

non sono pienamente d'accordo sul fatto che la guida sia fatta bene, altrimenti non starei qua a scrivere avvelenato....

----------

## lucapost

la mia filosofia è questa:

segui l'handbook, e installati gentoo come dice lui e le sue indicazioni di default;

solo una volta che hai il sistema funzionante, incominci a fare tutte le tue modifiche, dalle partizioni, all'installazzione di grub dove preferisci   :Laughing: 

Non cercarti rogne alla tua prima installazzione di gentoo!!!

Luca.

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> la mia filosofia è questa:
> 
> segui l'handbook, e installati gentoo come dice lui e le sue indicazioni di default;
> 
> solo una volta che hai il sistema funzionante, incominci a fare tutte le tue modifiche, dalle partizioni, all'installazzione di grub dove preferisci  
> ...

 

@alain-elkann:

più che altro non creare topic inutili, in una sezione sballata per di più per esporre proprie idee,

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ...Gentoo Linux Installer...

 

Beh il GLI è giovane ed insesperto, e a che io mi ricordi nessuono ha portato a termine un installazione indolore con esso...

 *Quote:*   

> ... gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
> 
> al momento fatidico grub sputa fuori un'errore e si rifiuta di caricare il kernel;

 

1: stai cercando di studiare i Promessi Sposi dal bignami. 

2: da che mondo e mondo sarebbe il caso di indicare l'errore prima di ...

 *Quote:*   

> dopo cinque tentativi, da due ore+ ciascuno e partendo dalla considerazione che questa non è la mia prima installazione di una distro linux, tendo a propendere per l'ipotesi che la documentazione sopra citata sia imprecisa e omissiva;

 

lamentare che la documentazione sia imprecisa e omissiva: certo che il quickinstall è impreciso e omissivo, se fosse completo non ci sarebbe stata la necessità di un manuale più verboso non credi?

 *Quote:*   

> dico questo, avendo tentato un'installazione leggermente difforme, da quella descritta nella guida, installazione che prevede directory separate per /, /boot , /home, /usr, /opt, /var, /tmp

 

Ribadisco: che errore avevi al boot? In quale fase hai  creato e montato le partizioni? In tutte queste ore di tentativi hai provato ad eliminare qualcuna di quelle partizioni per vedere qual'è la partizione problematica?

Senza risposte a queste due domande difficile stabilire se stiamo parlando di una documentazione omissiva perchè non indica gli n! modi di partizionare un HD e non ha neanche senso pensare che il problema sia nella tua testa... in entrambi i casi sarebbero parole prive di qualsiasi fondamento.

----------

## alain-elkann

non sono pienamente d'accordo sul fatto che la guida sia fatta bene, altrimenti non starei qua a scrivere avvelenato....[/quote]

a testimonianza della buona fede delle mie affermazioni, nonchè dell'ammissione di una relativa ignoranza di determinati meccanismi (vorrei più concentrarmi sulla produttività, e non su diventare un mago delle installazioni - anche perchè credo, questo sia ciò che chieda l'utente che si avvicina a linux, magari proveniente dal mondo windows - )   cercherò di dettagliare quanto da me sperimentato;

l'installazione come da manuale "quickinstall" prevede la creazione di tre dispositivi: /   /boot  e swap;

io che volevo discostarmi da questa installazione ho messo in conto di creare la /home la /usr la /opt /la /var e la /tmp;

il man prevede invece i tre dispositivi di cui sopra: 

/dev/sda1               1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              13         110      787185   82  Linux swap / Solaris  <=== copia e incolla dal quickinstall

/dev/sda3             111       72943   585031072+  83  Linux

poi mi invita a montare i file systems...

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo   <===== questa è la /

livecd ~ # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

allora, per intuizione, mi sposto sotto /mnt/gentoo e creo tante directory, quanti sono i dispositivi da me creati ( /home, /usr etc.) sulle quali monterò le varie partizioni (/dev/hda1 <===> /boot ,  /dev/hda5 <===> /home, etc.)

per me che non ho aderito a questa convenzione, sorge il problema di dove montare la mia / (che nel mio caso corrisponde al dispositivo /dev/hda3)... allora provo a montare /dev/hda3 sotto '/', ma ovviamente mi dice che '/' esiste.... infatti se eseguo # cd ../../ mi ritrovo in: livecd /#     (prego scusare eventuale inesattezza della rappresentazione del prompt);

allora "decido" che la mia /dev/hda3 <===> /    deve necessariamente essere /mnt/gentoo, e che poi l'installer provvederà a modificare in '/';

proseguo, scarico tarball, portage, compilo, installo i moduli, configuro grub.conf, riavvio ....e ...... kernel panic!

decido, dopo i vari tentativi sopra descritti, di dare un'occhiata nelle partizioni, montandole con l'ausilio di isolinux...

ebbene, trovo tutte le partizioni da me create, creo sotto /mnt  (RICORDO CHE NON SONO PIÙ NEL CD D'INSTALLAZIONE DI GENTOO, MA DA UN'ISOLINUX DI SYSTEM-RESCUE, QUINDI LA DIR /MNT NON È LA DIR /MNT/GENTOO)  le varie directory (home, usr, opt) e vi monto i dispositivi;

qui la sorpresa:

sotto /dev/hda1 <===> /boot   trovo l'immagine del kernel, e fin qui tutto bene;

montando /dev/hda3, constato che all'interno di questa vi sono tutte le sottodirectory che avevo preparato, che sarebbero dovute essere, a mio avviso, all'interno dei loro rispettivi dispositivi, e che che una dir  /boot  al cui interno c'è un'altra istanza dell'immagine del kernel;

ma /boot non doveva stare sotto /dir/hda1 ??Last edited by alain-elkann on Mon Oct 30, 2006 6:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alain-elkann

@alain-elkann:

più che altro non creare topic inutili, in una sezione sballata per di più per esporre proprie idee,[/quote]

vedi cris, la tua è solo un'opinione, forse dettata che in'latro thread ti ho un po messo di fronte alle tue lacune (il thread: kernel panic di inspiron, dove è emerso che non solo non leggi la documentazione in modo capillare, ma che attribuisci questo fatto agli altri;

se riguardo a questo thread non hai nulla da dire, astieniti, farai una figura migliore;

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> 2: da che mondo e mondo sarebbe il caso di indicare l'errore prima di ...
> 
> Senza risposte a queste due domande difficile stabilire se stiamo parlando di una documentazione omissiva perchè non indica gli n!

 

randomaze ti rngrazio per aver letto il post, e per l'interessamento, ma come da me anticipato nel #1 , mi sono abituato a leggere i manuali e la documentazione e a non fare ricorso sugli altri;

questo perchè penso che una cosa fatta bene, debba necessariamente non essere tale per il primo della classe, ma, per l'ultimo....

----------

## crisandbea

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> @alain-elkann:
> 
> più che altro non creare topic inutili, in una sezione sballata per di più per esporre proprie idee,

 

vedi cris, la tua è solo un'opinione, forse dettata che in'latro thread ti ho un po messo di fronte alle tue lacune (il thread: kernel panic di inspiron, dove è emerso che non solo non leggi la documentazione in modo capillare, ma che attribuisci questo fatto agli altri;

se riguardo a questo thread non hai nulla da dire, astieniti, farai una figura migliore;[/quote]

avrò anche le mie lacune, ma non sono quelle cui pensi tu... mi dispiace deluderti.... e con questo chiudo. parlare con te non ha senso.

----------

## lucapost

Spero che sia tanto OT , ma non so a voi,mi avete fatto ricordare questo!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503311-highlight-censurato.html

Luca.

----------

## alain-elkann

avrò anche le mie lacune, ma non sono quelle cui pensi tu... mi dispiace deluderti.... e con questo chiudo. parlare con te non ha senso.[/quote]

vedi cris, voglio avere ancora qualche attimo di pazienza con te:

quello con il quali ti schernisci, non sono mie invettive, invenzioni o quant'altro, ma solo il riflesso di quello che scrivi!  voglio dire sta tutto scritto là;

non devi fare la parte dell'offeso, tentando di far passare me per cafone ignorante o prepotente...

dovevi semplicemente controbattere a quanto da me esposto (parlo del thread "kernel panic")

e invece....

bie-bie

----------

## crisandbea

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> avrò anche le mie lacune, ma non sono quelle cui pensi tu... mi dispiace deluderti.... e con questo chiudo. parlare con te non ha senso.

 

vedi cris, voglio avere ancora qualche attimo di pazienza con te:

quello con il quali ti schernisci, non sono mie invettive, invenzioni o quant'altro, ma solo il riflesso di quello che scrivi!  voglio dire sta tutto scritto là;

non devi fare la parte dell'offeso, tentando di far passare me per cafone ignorante o prepotente...

dovevi semplicemente controbattere a quanto da me esposto (parlo del thread "kernel panic")

e invece....

bie-bie[/quote]

lo avevo già fatto prima del tuo penultimo post...   quindi ...

----------

## alain-elkann

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   avrò anche le mie lacune, ma non sono quelle cui pensi tu... mi dispiace deluderti.... e con questo chiudo. parlare con te non ha senso. 
> 
> vedi cris, voglio avere ancora qualche attimo di pazienza con te:
> 
> quello con il quali ti schernisci, non sono mie invettive, invenzioni o quant'altro, ma solo il riflesso di quello che scrivi!  voglio dire sta tutto scritto là;
> ...

 

lo avevo già fatto prima del tuo penultimo post...   quindi ...[/quote]

se questo è il normale "tenore" di questo phorum... 

----------

## alain-elkann

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Spero che sia tanto OT , ma non so a voi,mi avete fatto ricordare questo!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503311-highlight-censurato.html
> 
> Luca.

 

 luca, sono nuovo, per cui spiegati

se c'è qualche problema con ciò che scrivo vorrei mi fosse argomentato

ma vorrei che si restasse nello specifico;

per cui, a cosa ti riferisci?

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> allora, per intuizione, mi sposto sotto /mnt/gentoo e creo tante directory, quanti sono i dispositivi da me creati ( /home, /usr etc.) sulle quali monterò le varie partizioni (/dev/hda1 <===> /boot ,  /dev/hda5 <===> /home, etc.)
> 
> per me che non ho aderito a questa convenzione, sorge il problema di dove montare la mia / (che nel mio caso corrisponde al dispositivo /dev/hda3)... allora provo a montare /dev/hda3 sotto '/', ma ovviamente mi dice che '/' esiste....

 

In ogni caso, prima dovresti montare la '/' sotto /mnt/gentoo, dopo li dentro (a dispositivo montato) andrai a creare i mount point per le tue sottodirectory e monterai i vari device.

A quel punto controlli con 'mount' che tutto sia andato bene e procedi al mount di /proc e /dev.

E poi il chroot.

 *Quote:*   

> proseguo, scarico tarball, portage, compilo, installo i moduli, configuro grub.conf, riavvio ....e ...... kernel panic!

 

Quale operazione stava cercando di fare prima?

 *Quote:*   

> montando /dev/hda3, constato che all'interno di questa vi sono tutte le sottodirectory che avevo preparato, che sarebbero dovute essere, a mio avviso, all'interno dei loro rispettivi dispositivi, e che che una dir  /boot  al cui interno c'è un'altra istanza dell'immagine del kernel;
> 
> ma /boot non doveva stare sotto /dir/hda1 ??

 

IMHO hai fatto confusione con le sequenze di mount.

Poi, la sottodirectory deve essere presente nel filesystem dove la andrai a montare, l'eventuale errore é se oltre che essere presente è anche piena (e la partizione prevista invece risulta vuota...)

Ok?

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso, prima dovresti montare la '/' sotto /mnt/gentoo, dopo li dentro (a dispositivo montato) andrai a creare i mount point per le tue sottodirectory e monterai i vari device.
> 
> A quel punto controlli con 'mount' che tutto sia andato bene e procedi al mount di /proc e /dev.
> ...

 

no randomaze,

è proprio questo il problema, e cioè che non ti fa montare la partizione / sotto /mnt/gentoo, perchè, come già specificato, ti avverte che il punto di mount '/' esiste già!  per cui si è costretti a montare il dispositivo che contiene la '/' (nel mio caso /dev/hda3) sotto /mnt/gentoo, con conseguente duplicazione delle dir /boot (sotto /hda1 e sotto hda3) <====MI SPIEGO MEGLIO: SE /HDA1 È DA MONTARE SOTTO /MNT/GENTOO/BOOT E SE POI MONTANDO LA MIA PARTIZIONE '/' CIOÈ HDA3  SOTTO /MNT/GENTOO, E SCOMPATTANDO LO STAGE3 MI CREA DI NUOVO UN'ALTRA /BOOT, UN'ALTRA /USR ETCETERA, SEMPRE SOTTO /MNT/GENTOO, È OVVIO CHE HO DEI DUPLICATI

per il resto posso assicurarti che ho stampate nella testa sia la fstab che la le partizioni create da fdisk, e di aver seguito alla lettera i passi decritti dal man

Last edited by alain-elkann on Mon Oct 30, 2006 6:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alain-elkann

 randomaze

se quello che dicessi tu, fosse sostenibile, allora basterebbe cancellare la dir /mnt/gentoo e sostituirla con /

ma questo non è possibile in quanto se risali 'l'albero ti ritrovi col prompt:

livecd /#

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ti avverte che il punto di mount '/' esiste già

 

secondo me ti stai incasinando all'inverosimile.

posso suggerirti di ricominciare da capo seguendo per bene l'handbook ufficiale, non quello compatto?

----------

## alain-elkann

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   ti avverte che il punto di mount '/' esiste già 
> 
> secondo me ti stai incasinando all'inverosimile.
> 
> posso suggerirti di ricominciare da capo seguendo per bene l'handbook ufficiale, non quello compatto?

 

 chrome,

e pensi che non l'abbia fatto?

che non abbia letto la guida sulla compilazione del kernel?

ed il manuale di grub tutto?

io posso capire  - ma non giustificare -  che sia preferibile accollare tutto all'incapacità di qualcuno, che ammettere che ci sia qualcosa che non possa andare, e non solo a livello di documentazione, ma - e qui non sono ancora pronto per aiutare -  nella composizione degli iso del liveCD e del QuickInstall;

ma ripeto, in questo campo sono un po ignorant, come dicono gli inglesi;

del resto vorrei solo poter disporre di un'ambiente gentoo, sul quale poter far girare 'motion' e basta... non ho pretese di diventare un guru di questo o quello...

comunque grazie;

quarda, leggevo Daniel Robbins, da quando scriveva di linux sul portale ibm (Developer Works), e ho sempre pensato che avesse oltre che una conoscenza immensa, il dono della chiarezza;

leggevo ton di documentazione è rimanevo incerto, leggevo Robbins e capivo!

da questo traevo anche la ragionevole certezza che non fossi io il dumb!

è per questo che mi arrabbio un minimo ora...

 TUTTI SAPPIAMO CHI E' DROBBINS, VERO...?Last edited by alain-elkann on Mon Oct 30, 2006 6:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> se quello che dicessi tu, fosse sostenibile, allora basterebbe cancellare la dir /mnt/gentoo e sostituirla con /
> 
> ma questo non è possibile in quanto se risali 'l'albero ti ritrovi col prompt:
> 
> livecd /#

 

E cosa c'è di strano? Ovvio che se risali l'albero finisci nella '/'.

Quanto al "cancellare la /mnt/gentoo e sostituirla con la '/'" sinceramente non capisco cosa intendi dire. Dove vorresti fare questa sostituzione?

----------

## .:chrome:.

capisco che tu sia infastidito, ma non sei il primo a installare questo sistema, eppure un casino del genere non l'ho letto.

non dico certo che ti manchi la buona volontà, quella mi pare tu abbia dimostrato di averla, forse sbagli semplicemente ad interpretare un comando.

te lo dico per esperienza. quando non funziona una minchia, la cosa più saggia da fare è mollare tutto e riprendere (non meccanicamente, però)

----------

## alain-elkann

 randomaze

vedi che pur non volendo, vieni,  - forse - al nocciolo della questione..?

perchè voglio cancellare /mnt/gentoo e sostituirla con la mia "personale"  '/' ?

perchè ho creato un dispositivo apposito per la '/' e che come ormai ti sarà stranoto è: /dev/hda3

ebbene se monto hda3 sotto /mnt/gentoo mi duplica tutto (/boot etc)

perchè voglio montare la mia '/' sotto /mnt/gentoo ?

perchè così mi ha istruito di fare la documentazione, anche se questa, limitativamente, non prevede le partizioni da me create;

ora...  se togliessi /mnt/gentoo e montassi tutto sotto la '/' originale,  esaurirei in breve tempo, (lo spazio di una tarball) lo spazio a disposizione creato dal disco RAM (già sperimentato)

per cui...?

----------

## PboY

ho appena provato a fare una cosa simile alla tua in vmware appena letto questo thread. e sinceramente non ho avuto il minimo problema.

mi sa che più che le guide sbagliate il problema sia chi sta tra la sedia e il monitor.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *PboY wrote:*   

> ho appena provato a fare una cosa simile alla tua in vmware appena letto questo thread. e sinceramente non ho avuto il minimo problema.
> 
> mi sa che più che le guide sbagliate il problema sia chi sta tra la sedia e il monitor.

 

allora il problema è della tastiera..!!

hai fatto cosa, simile a me ?

----------

## PboY

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

>  *PboY wrote:*   ho appena provato a fare una cosa simile alla tua in vmware appena letto questo thread. e sinceramente non ho avuto il minimo problema.
> 
> mi sa che più che le guide sbagliate il problema sia chi sta tra la sedia e il monitor. 
> 
> allora il problema è della tastiera..!!
> ...

 

l'installazione?

----------

## alain-elkann

 *PboY wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*    *PboY wrote:*   ho appena provato a fare una cosa simile alla tua in vmware appena letto questo thread. e sinceramente non ho avuto il minimo problema.
> 
> mi sa che più che le guide sbagliate il problema sia chi sta tra la sedia e il monitor. 
> 
> allora il problema è della tastiera..!!
> ...

 

 no mi riferivo ai passi;

per cui ora hai un sistema con un'installazione di gentoo...!

complimenti

mi posti l'output di /etc/fstab

e di fdisk -l /dev/hdX

prima di sparare sentenze..??!! 

----------

## PboY

ho cancellato tutto dato che gentoo già la ho. dammi 10 minuti e lo rifaccio.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *PboY wrote:*   

> ho cancellato tutto dato che gentoo già la ho. dammi 10 minuti e lo rifaccio.

 

pboy

io capisco che è tardi

ma il timing dell'installazione come da manuale è di 

```
Note: The total elapsed time between the display of the boot prompt on the minimal CD and the display of the login prompt after the reboot was 00:42:31 on our test box. Yes, less than one hour! Note that this time also includes the stage3, Portage snapshot and several packages download time and the time spent configuring the kernel.
```

 tu con dieci minuti.....? 

anzi, creami come utente sul tuo sistema, avvia un demone ssh e così constato di persona!

----------

## PboY

fdisk : http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2414/fdiskij8.png

fstab : http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/6462/fstabnx7.png

direi che ho gia perso abbastanza tempo per te.

edit: ti ho fatto direttamente lo screenshoot, vedendo le risposte che hai dato finora saresti stato in grado di dire che se i dati erano nel tag "code" li avevo scritti io a mano.

buonanotte

----------

## alain-elkann

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/292/pboyue9.png

 *Quote:*   

> direi che ho gia perso abbastanza tempo per te. 

 

contraccambierò con la stessa moneta

----------

## X-Drum

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Spero che sia tanto OT , ma non so a voi,mi avete fatto ricordare questo!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503311-highlight-censurato.html
> 
> Luca.

 

quoto

----------

## alain-elkann

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Spero che sia tanto OT , ma non so a voi,mi avete fatto ricordare questo!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503311-highlight-censurato.html
> 
> Luca. 
> ...

 

cosa quoti xdrum?

ma è possibile che in questo forum la maggioranza delle persone non sappia che contribuire come fai tu?

----------

## Ic3M4n

stando a quanto ho letto finora hai commesso due errori, uno nel montaggio delle partizioni, fai confusione e cerchi di montare la root (della tua installazione finita) nella / del livecd. secondo vai a montare la /boot della tua installazione finita in /boot del livecd, e per questo ti lamenti del fatto che hai due kernel uno in /boot che hai montato con hda1 (vado a memoria) e due in /mnt/gentoo/boot che per te è un qualcosa di simile  a questo: (hda3)/boot. quindi gli errori li hai commessi tu, dato che da guida ti dice di montare la tua root su /mnt/gentoo e la boot su /mnt/gentoo/boot.

poi per carità.. ognuno può sbagliare, ma mettere insieme quattro partizioni non mi sembra nulla di complicato, mettile dove vuoi ma non mi sembra una cosa così complicata come la vuoi far credere.

vuoi fare un qualcosa di divertente con le partizioni? 

```
 fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 123.5 GB, 123522416640 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15017 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1       14596   117242338+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14596 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1       14596   117242338+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/hdc: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1   *           1           6       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/hdc2               7         615     4891792+  83  Linux

/dev/hdc3             616         738      987997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdc4             739       24792   193213755    5  Extended

/dev/hdc5             739       10197    75979386   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/hdc6           10198       24792   117234306   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/hdd: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdd1               1           6       48163+  83  Linux

/dev/hdd2               7         615     4891792+  83  Linux

/dev/hdd3             616         738      987997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdd4             739       24792   193213755    5  Extended

/dev/hdd5             739       10197    75979386   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/hdd6           10198       24792   117234306   fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

```
 cat /etc/fstab 

/dev/hdc1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hdc2               /               xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/hdc3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdd3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdd2               /usr            xfs             noatime         0 2

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/md0                /home/          xfs             nodev,noexec,noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8,logbsize=64k  0 2

/dev/md1                /mnt/doc        xfs             noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8,logbsize=64k       0 2

```

di sicuro non è una cosa completa, di sicuro non sono un genio, avrò fatto tanti errori di configurazione da far accapponare la pelle a tutti i sistemisti che bazzicano il forum, però funziona.

ed alla fine di tutto ciò l'unica cosa che ho da dire è che il tuo atteggiamento non mi piace, è dall'inizio del thread che stai insultando chiiunque ti scrive, per ottenere che cosa? che qualcuno ti dica che la guida è sbagliata? o solo che sei un lamerozzo come qualcuno ha già cercato di fare?

----------

## alain-elkann

Ic3M4n"

buongiorno

inizio dall'ultima parte:

non sono un lamerozzo ma un niub incapace e incompetente;

non ho offeso nessuno

chi si è rapportato con me im maniera civile, è stato trattato di conseguenza;

gli spocchiosetti no, ma non perchè ho qualche problema con loro, ma perchè in questo momento non mi sono utili;

vengo alla configurazione e ti perdono il fatto che non sei neanche riuscito a leggere bene quello che ho scritto nel mio post delle 04:47 : quando dici:

 *Quote:*   

> stando a quanto ho letto finora hai commesso due errori, uno nel montaggio delle partizioni, fai confusione e cerchi di montare la root (della tua installazione finita) nella / del livecd. secondo vai a montare la /boot della tua installazione finita in /boot del livecd, e per questo ti lamenti del fatto che hai due kernel uno in....etc. etc.

 

se  avrai cura di rileggere, noterai:

 *Quote:*   

> allora, per intuizione, mi sposto sotto /mnt/gentoo e creo tante directory, quanti sono i dispositivi da me creati ( /home, /usr etc.) sulle quali monterò le varie partizioni (/dev/hda1 <===> /boot , /dev/hda5 <===> /home, etc.) 

 

E' OVVIO CHE QUANDO SCRIVO PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA /BOOT INTENDO /MNT/GENTOO/BOOT... /HOME    /MNT/GENTOO/HOME, PENSAVO DI AVERE ALMENO QUESTO MINIMO CREDITO....

spero che non ti sia offeso anche tu, ma nel futuro magari se hai più cura nell'attribuire errori agli altri.....

per rimanere sul costruttivo, nell'ennesimo tentativo d'installazione ho notato che (dopo aver montato le partizioni nei punti di mount creati sotto /mnt/gentoo -  e quindi ripeto per la milionesima volta /mnt/gentoo/boot, /mnt/gentoo/home, /mnt/gentoo/usr  etc. etc. - ) scarico la tarball dello stage3 con links, in /mnt/gentoo ovviamente, come da manuale;

ebbene se prima di scompattare la tarball, avevo le seguenti directory:

mnt/gentoo/boot

mnt/gentoo/home

/mnt/gentoo/usr

/mnt/gentoo/var

/mnt/gentoo/opt

/mnt/gentoo/tmp

tutte con date di creazione 30 Ottobre

 una volta scompattata, la tarball mi crea un nuovo albero a partire da 

/mnt/gentoo/bin

/mnt/gentoo/boot

/mnt/gentoo/home

  ""          ""     /mnt

  ""          ""     /sbin

  ""          ""     /sys

  ""          ""     /usr

  ""          ""     /etc

  ""          ""     /lib

  ""          ""     /opt

  ""          ""     /root

  ""          ""     /tmp

  ""          ""     /var

con date di creazione 3 Agosto (evidentemente la data di creazione della tarball)

quindi sovrascrivendomi le directory da me precedentemente montate;

quello che mi da da pensare è che: se il manuale dice che, sebbene la procedura descritta prevede la / la /boot e la swap

in teoria si possono creare quanti punti di mount si vuole...   *Quote:*   

> Mount the freshly created file systems on /mnt/gentoo. Create directories for the other mount points (like /mnt/gentoo/boot) if you need them and mount them too.

 

quindi: o le altre directory (boot, usr,home) vengono montate dopo la scompattazione della tarball, per non essere sovrascritte, oppure le monto tutte ad esclusione di /dev/hda3 (/) read only, rimontandole rw solo in un secondo momento;

ora provo;

e comunque ho notato che il browser links col quale ho scaricato la tarball, mi ha creato sotto /mnt/gentoo una directory .links

ergo se /mnt/gentoo è la mia '/'   tutte le directory che pertengono all'utente root quindi le varie .gnome .gconf etc. etc.

non dovrebbero stare sotto /root ??

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> perchè ho creato un dispositivo apposito per la '/' e che come ormai ti sarà stranoto è: /dev/hda3
> 
> ebbene se monto hda3 sotto /mnt/gentoo mi duplica tutto (/boot etc)

 

Cosa ti duplica?

La procedura che devi seguire é questa:

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo

if [ ! -d ./boot ] do; mkdir boot; fi

mount /dev/hdaX ./mnt/boot

if [ ! -d ./opt ] do; mkdir opt; fi

mount /dev/hdaY ./mnt/opt

if [ ! -d ./usr ] do; mkdir boot; fi

mount /dev/hdaZ ./mnt/usr

if [ ! -d ./tmp ] do; mkdir tmp; fi

mount /dev/hdaJ ./mnt/tmp

```

Se cambi la sequenza e monti -dev-hda3 per ultima è assolutamente normale le partizioni non funzioneranno come vuoi tu.

Estrazione dello stage:

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2
```

Il tar é un comando che alle volte é un pò infame perché tiene traccia dei path nei files. Se (e solo se) il suddetto comando cerca di estrarre i files in / e non in /mnt/gentoo c'è stato un errore nella scrittura del manuale o nella preparazione dello stage (oppure stai usando un vecchio stage dato che tempo fa la procedura era leggermente differente) e devi dare il comando:

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo
```

poi tutto prosegue come da manuale.

La "sostituzione" di /mnt/gentoo con "/" avverrà sucessivamente al comando "chroot" e non prima. Ovviamente dopo tale comando non vedrai più tutto quello che é l'ambiente del live CD, ma solo quello che é dentro il chroot.

A questo punto se seguendo i passi indicati hai problemi ti invito a indicare bene in che punto e quale problema.

----------

## bender86

Non ho capito se stai facendo un'installazione classica oppure stai usando l'installer grafico (sul quale non ti posso aiutare). Nel primo caso, dovresti procedere così:

- parti con un livecd

- sistema la rete

- apri un terminale come superutente

- crei le partizioni con i relativi filesystem (fdisk + mkfs)

- monti la partizione in cui vuoi che sia / (/dev/hda3 nel tuo caso) su /mnt/gentoo (mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo)

- vai nella dir /mnt/gentoo (cd /mnt/gentoo)

- crei le directory in cui vuoi usare partizioni diverse (mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr /mnt/gentoo/var /mnt/gentoo/tmp /mnt/gentoo/home)

- monti le partizioni desiderate in quelle dir (mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot && mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo/home && mount ...)

- se usi una partizione diversa per /tmp o /var/tmp, sistema i permessi (chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp)

- attivi lo swap (swapon /dev/hdaBOH)

- controlla di essere nella dir /mnt/gentoo (pwd)

- se serve, scarica stage e albero di portage

- estrai lo stage (tar xjpf /path/to/stage3-ARCH-RELEASE.tar.bz2)

- estrai l'albero di portage (tar xvjf /path/to/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr)

- monti proc e dev (mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev)

- configura le opzioni di portage (nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf)

- copia i dns (cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/)

- esegui il chroot (chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash)

- ora sei dentro la nuova installazione di gentoo. La "/" corrisponde a /dev/hda3, "/boot" a /dev/hda1 e così via

- aggiorna l'ambiente (env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}")

- continua da qui

Se manca qualcosa correggetemi pure, sono andato un po' a memoria.

In ogni caso il manuale ufficiale è veramente chiaro. Seguendo quello è veramente difficile sbagliare l'installazione (a meno di errori di configurazione di kernel, bootloader o simili, ma per quello c'è il forum).

----------

## Cazzantonio

senti fidati di uno stupido... io sono riuscito a installare gentoo numerose volte senza problemi seguendo FEDELMENTE il manuale gentoo...

se ci sono riuscito io fidati che ci puoi riuscire anche te... leggilo davvero... fallo   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> allora, per intuizione, mi sposto sotto /mnt/gentoo e creo tante directory, quanti sono i dispositivi da me creati ( /home, /usr etc.) sulle quali monterò le varie partizioni (/dev/hda1 <===> /boot , /dev/hda5 <===> /home, etc.)
> 
> per me che non ho aderito a questa convenzione, sorge il problema di dove montare la mia / (che nel mio caso corrisponde al dispositivo /dev/hda3)... allora provo a montare /dev/hda3 sotto '/', ma ovviamente mi dice che '/' esiste.... infatti se eseguo # cd ../../ mi ritrovo in: livecd /# (prego scusare eventuale inesattezza della rappresentazione del prompt); 

 

ho letto benissimo quello che hai scritto, sei tu che quoti solo metà della verità. sotto dici chiaramente di montare la root nella root (del livecd) e questo secondo me è un'errore.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ho letto benissimo quello che hai scritto, sei tu che quoti solo metà della verità. sotto dici chiaramente di montare la root nella root (del livecd) e questo secondo me è un'errore.

 

come al soliti, iniziamo dall'ultimo messaggio:

lc3M4n:

è ovvio che se dico: "mi sposto sotto /mnt/gentoo e creo tante dir quanti sono i dispositivi da me creati (/home /usr /etc) è ovvio (per me) che quando creo la dir /home sono sotto /mnt/gentoo e quindi la dir finale sarà  /mnt/gentoo/dir altrimenti se avessi voluto creare /home non mi sarei spostato sotto /mnt/gentoo

quindi una volta per tutte le dir sono state create sotto /MNT/GENTOO

comunque grazie per i suggerimenti;

bender86

 *Quote:*   

> - monti proc e dev (mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev) 

 

bene una notizia nuova, sebbene il manuale non parli di dev...

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 2.16: Chroot
> 
> livecd usr # cd /
> 
> livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> se ci sono riuscito io fidati che ci puoi riuscire anche te... leggilo davvero... fallo 

 

.................

randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> Il tar é un comando che alle volte é un pò infame perché tiene traccia dei path nei files. Se (e solo se) il suddetto comando cerca di estrarre i files in / e non in /mnt/gentoo c'è stato un errore nella scrittura del manuale o nella preparazione dello stage 

 

nessun errore nel manuale qui, in quanto questo prevede:

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 2.12: Download a stage3 archive
> 
> livecd ~ # cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> livecd gentoo # links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
> ...

 

non ti sarà sfuggito il   # cd /mnt/gentoo

ti ringrazio per l'elegante script, ma le dir sono state montate comunque;

per quanto riguarda la sostituzione di /mnt/gentoo con / è o

vvio che questa avvenga quando "cambi root" (chroot)...

comunque nel frattempo ho provato 

1) a montare solo /mount /gentoo

per poi scompattare la tarball

2) e montare le altre dir

ma questo si è rivelato un'errore, in quanto, montandole successimanente si vanno a à sovrascrivere i dati crati da stage3 nelle varie dir, tanto che poi portage si lamenterà di un file mancante in /var (che montando le dir successivamente, risulta vuota)

ho riprovato montanto le dir (sotto /MNT/GENTOO) contemporaneamente, dopo aver scompattato portage, mi ha dato un'errore, che ha determinato il RI-montaggio read-only delle varie dir;

questo è quanto

l'unica cosa certa è che riuscirò a fare questa installazione.

----------

## crisandbea

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bender86
> 
>  *Quote:*   - monti proc e dev (mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev)  
> ...

 

sei sicuro che il manuale non parli di dev?????

non prenderla a male ma devo dirti che ti sbagli,  ti posto la parte del manuale dove c'è scritto:

```

Montare i filesystem /proc e /dev

Montare il filesystem /proc su /mnt/gentoo/proc per permettere all'installazione di usare informazioni fornite dal kernel anche dentro l'ambiente in cui si è effettuato il chroot; montare poi tramite bind il filesystem /dev.

Codice 4: Montare /proc e /dev

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ho riprovato montanto le dir (sotto /MNT/GENTOO) contemporaneamente, dopo aver scompattato portage, mi ha dato un'errore, che ha determinato il RI-montaggio read-only delle varie dir;

 

Che errore hai avuto?

L'ultima volta (e, se non ricordo male unica) volta che ho visto un errore che mi rimontasse la partizione in read-only era un filesystem corrotto e inconsistente (talmente inconsistente che mi sono bruciato la meta delle cose che stavano li sopra).

Ora, dato che il fs dovresti averlo appena creato è alquanto anomalo che ci sia un inconsistenza.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   
> 
> bender86
> 
>  *Quote:*   - monti proc e dev (mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev)  
> ...

 

ciao cris

constato che hai perso un'altra buona occasione per ...........

dato che IO STO INSTALLANDAO DA UNA ISO QUICKINSTALL

seguo il relativo manuale che recita:

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 2.15: Unpack the Portage snapshot
> 
> livecd usr # time tar xjf portage*
> 
> real  0m51.523s
> ...

  <=== e qui mi fermo!

vedi che dopo il listato 2.15 (portage)

Code Listing 2.15: Unpack the Portage snapshot

livecd usr # time tar xjf portage*

real  0m51.523s

user  0m28.680s

sys   0m12.840s

Chrooting

Mount the /proc file system, copy over the /etc/resolv.conf file, then chroot into your Gentoo environment.

Code Listing 2.16: Chroot

livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Set your timezone

Set your time zone information by copying the correct file from /usr/share/zoneinfo over the /etc/localtime file.

Code Listing 2.17: Copy your timezone file

c'è il listato 2.16 che parla di cambiare root env  (chroot) DI MONTARE PROC SOTTO /MNT/GENTOO/PROC e non parla di montare /DEV!!!

sei capace a leggere????????????

a questo punto dubito

questo è il link della documentazione che stò seguendo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

a te e a tutti gli altri:::

se oltre a tentare di risolvere il problema devo "combattere" con voi che invece di dare una mano mi state al collo, capirete che quantomeno mi fate incazzare come una belva!

per cui una volta per tutte, applicate un concetto ZEN:

"se non hai nulla da dire taci"

non voglio più leggervi rispetto a questo thread;

salut

----------

## alain-elkann

a proposito di guide, se andate in 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=install

vedrete che c'è un'ipertesto che riguarda ......

 *Quote:*   

> Guida rapida all'installazione di Gentoo Linux x86: La guida rapida di installazione copre il processo di installazione in maniera non prolissa.

 

questo link ci riporta a:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

che è la guida che sto seguendo in quanto contenuta in un documento HTML ufficiale, sempre che non ci siano condizioni ostative....Last edited by alain-elkann on Mon Oct 30, 2006 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> una precauzione di troppo?

 

Le precauzioni non sono mai di troppo  :Wink: 

Più che altro, in presenza di errori, sarebbe il caso di appuntarli da qualche parte, dato che dicendo ho avuto un errore che mi ha rimontato il filesystem in read only è abbastanza difficile capire di che si tratta, ok?

Poi un altro appunto: nel thread hai detto più volte che hai letto e riletto il manuale, mentre hai appena inveito contro crisandbea dicendogli che stai guardando la quickinstall.

Ma la quickinstall non è il manuale ma un semplice promemoria, come ho fatto notare un tot. di post fa, il manuale é questo.

E, come ho già detto, non mi stupisco se un quickinstall risulta essere incompleto.

Edit: Peraltro tutti (giustamente) hanno cercato di aiutarti, usando ovviamente come base il manuale e la loro esperienza. Non mi sembra il caso di inveire contro di loro con frasi come "sei capace di leggere". Rispondo io per loro: certo che sono capaci di leggere, infatti quando si parla di manuale intendono quello dove si legge "Manuale" in cima. non credi?

----------

## bender86

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> comunque nel frattempo ho provato 
> 
> 1) a montare solo /mount /gentoo
> 
> per poi scompattare la tarball
> ...

 

Questo è abbastanza ovvio. Prima scompatti l'archivio su /mnt/gentoo (hda3). Poi monti un device su /mnt/gentoo/usr, e tutto quello che c'era prima in /mnt/gentoo/usr diventa inaccessibile. Il montaggio dei device è la prima cosa da fare.

L'errore potrebbe essere relativo a spazio insufficiente?

Riguardo a /dev, sul manuale c'è scritto in effetti di montarlo nel chroot, ma a quanto mi ricordi non l'ho mai fatto. Dovrebbe essere una prevenzione contro degli stage malfatti (che non contengono tutti i /dev/***), comunque non un passo indispensabile.

Ultimo appunto: credo che la quickinstall possa essere utile per chi ha già qualche esperienza positiva con l'installazione normale, una sorta di schemino per controllare di seguire il procedimento corretto. Per la prima installazione è sicuramente meglio il manuale.

----------

## Scen

[EDIT]

Azz, nei 2 messaggi precedenti mi avete anticipato  :Razz: 

[/EDIT]

Domanda: ma stai seguendo

il Manuale Gentoo completo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

o la "Guida rapida all'installazione ecc.ecc." http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

?

Se la risposta è la n°2, ti consiglio di seguire il Manuale completo, forse la Guida rapida è troppo approssimativa e per una prima installazione potrebbe portare a degli errori (non è escluso contenga degli errori  :Razz:  )

I passaggi mi sembrano chiarissimi:

Avvio da livecd

Partizionamento dischi

Creazione filesystems sulle partizioni

Montaggio delle partizioni (e mi sa che qui tu commetti qualche errore) 

Decompressione dello stage  (e mi sa che qui tu commetti qualche errore)

Decompressione del portage tree

Montaggio di /dev e /proc

chroot nel nuovo ambiente

...

[semi-OT]

non ti rendi conto che usare questi toni aggressivi e al limite dell'offensivo non fa che peggiorare le cose? Visto che non mi sembri uno sprovveduto, anzi, mi pare di capire che le nozioni base di un sistema Linux/Unix le hai, perchè non scrivi CHIARAMENTE e SENZA FRETTA che operazioni fai, e dove ti si presenta il problema?

Ho letto la discussione dall'inizio alla fine e ammetto (e devi ammetterlo anche tu ,dai  :Razz:  , l'orgoglio possiamo metterlo da parte per una volta  :Rolling Eyes:  ) che stai facendo un casino megagalattico8) 

[/semi-OT]

----------

## alain-elkann

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> a proposito di guide, se andate in 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/?catid=install
> 
> vedrete che c'è un'ipertesto che riguarda ......
> ...

 

lo ripropongo perchè vedo che nel frattempo ci sono stato altri post, e vorrei che vosse ben in evidenza

----------

## Cazzantonio

e quindi? hai intenzione di seguire il manuale vero o no?

----------

## Onip

poche parole: c'è poco da riproporre, cambia guida e basta. Quell'altra, quella completa, è quella che usano tutti. Non pensare che perché segui la quick allora ci metterai di meno a installare gentoo: i passi sono sempre quelli.

----------

## Cazzantonio

tra l'altro

 *Quote:*   

> Guida rapida all'installazione di Gentoo Linux x86: La guida rapida di installazione copre il processo di installazione in maniera non prolissa. Il suo scopo è permettere un'installazione veloce a partire dallo stage3. Per seguire questa guida è consigliabile una precedente esperienza nell'installazione di Gentoo Linux

 

che non mi pare proprio il tuo caso...

@Onip

parlando di cose interessanti mi piace la tua firma!   :Smile: 

sono un fan di lucrezio anche io... mi sono letto tutto il de rerum natura!   :Smile:  (solo parte in latino però... sennò ci mettevo una vita   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## PboY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> tra l'altro
> 
>  *Quote:*   Guida rapida all'installazione di Gentoo Linux x86: La guida rapida di installazione copre il processo di installazione in maniera non prolissa. Il suo scopo è permettere un'installazione veloce a partire dallo stage3. Per seguire questa guida è consigliabile una precedente esperienza nell'installazione di Gentoo Linux 
> 
> che non mi pare proprio il tuo caso...

 

shhhh ha detto che siamo noi quelli che non sanno leggere.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> allora provo col "quick install", scarico l'iso, la brucio, avvio, seguo la guida gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml;
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> dopo cinque tentativi, da due ore+ ciascuno e partendo dalla considerazione che questa non è la mia prima installazione di una distro linux, tendo a propendere per l'ipotesi che la documentazione sopra citata sia imprecisa e omissiva

 

la "soluzione" era proprio nel tuo post.

Ci sono i manuali. Ce ne sono diverse versioni.

Per la prima installazione, non vedo perché non riferirsi all'handbook "normale", e voler seguire il quick.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *PboY wrote:*   

> shhhh ha detto che siamo noi quelli che non sanno leggere.

 

Non lo dire in giro... vuoi che si sappia che ho installato gentoo tutte quelle volte premendo tasti a caso sulla tastiera?   :Shocked: 

Speravo fosse rimasto un segreto...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

IMHO sei venuto qui solo per trolleggiare, perché una persona che si definisce noob o n00b, dovrebbe usare dei toni più gentili nei confronti di chi vuole aiutarlo, inoltre dovrebbe seguire i consigli di chi risponde al post, e qui è da 2 pagine che ti dicono di seguire la guida completa e non il quickinstall, lo hai fatto? secondo me no. Inoltre prima di dire "questi qua non sanno scrivere le guide" secondo me bisogna pensarci più di due volte almeno, soprattutto se ci si ritiene noob.

Detto questo,suggerisco ai moderatori di chiudere il thread se l'autore continua a rispondere in questa maniera non ascoltando i consigli di chi risponde.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Detto questo,suggerisco ai moderatori di chiudere il thread se l'autore continua a rispondere in questa maniera non ascoltando i consigli di chi risponde.

 

Onestamente l'unico motivo per cui chiuderei il thread è per il tono degli ultimi vostri post.

Vi sembra una persona antipatica e/o immeritevole della vostra attenzione? Bene allora non rispondete.

Il fargli notare che il quickinstall è giá stato detto in più punto, qual'è il valore aggiunto nel ripeterlo? 

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> per troll si intende un individuo che interagisce con la comunità tramite messaggi provocatori, irritanti, fuori tema o semplicemente stupidi, allo scopo di disturbare gli scambi normali e appropriati.

 

Ora, personalmente non vedo il disturbo nel fatto che qualcuno non riesca a mettere insieme la corretta sequenza di operazioni per fare la sua installazione. Sia che questo avvenga per incongruenza delle istruzioni o per presunzione o stupidità del soggetto.

Se un thread non piace basta ignorarlo, lo ho sempre detto e lo ripeto.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> Ora, personalmente non vedo il disturbo nel fatto che qualcuno non riesca a mettere insieme la corretta sequenza di operazioni per fare la sua installazione. Sia che questo avvenga per incongruenza delle istruzioni o per presunzione o stupidità del soggetto.
> 
> Se un thread non piace basta ignorarlo, lo ho sempre detto e lo ripeto.

 

randomaze ti ringrazio per l'intervento, che onora la funzione che svolgi su questo phorum;

per il gregge:

sinceramente, potrei rispondere ad uno a uno di voi, controbattendo ogni vostra insinuazione, ma non è questo il motivo per cui sono qui;

non voglio essere aiutato, nel senso che non voglio mi venga dato un pesce oggi...

voglio imparare a pescare...!

capito?

d'altronde lo scopo del mio thread, ben delineato nel mio primo post non era di mendicare qualche suggerimento quà e là, ma di porre un'interrogativo:

quella proposta come guida "quickinstall" deve ritenersi pienamente attendibile o contiene inesattezze-omissioni-imprecisioni???

mi sembra dal tenore di alcuni posts che si possa propendere per questa ultima ipotesi e allora, se c'è una guida che non porta al risultato che si prefigge, spirito di comunità non vorrebbe che questo fosse messo in risalto per poter poi magari, correggerla?

tantopiù che questa "guida" oltre che non essere stata reperita in un posto qualsiasi, mi sembra non contenga l'avvertenza che potrebbe far perdere a chi la seguisse prezioso tempo ma, solo che è una guida non prolissa per raggiungere lo stesso obiettivo di altre più blasonate;

voi che accusate di trollaggio e voi che  aderite, ma non vi rendete conto di quanto squalifichiate il forum???

personalmente, quando ho visto da quale "campioni" fosse frequentato il forum, ho deciso di andare a trolleggiare altrove:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511860.html

......qui nessuno ha provocato e nessuno è stato "dealt with"

P.S. il "fottuto manuale" del primo post si riferiva a : RTFM

FM = FUCKING MANUAL = FOTTUTO MANUALE

----------

## Ic3M4n

la quickstart come specificato nelle avvertenze è una guida per uno che conosce la guida prolissa. non una guida completa. se uno sa fare le cose quasi a memoria ma vuole controllare i passi fondamentali utilizza la quickstart, altrimenti utilizza quella completa.

mi sembra che la cosa sia stata detta più e più volte.

però vedo anche che ti post in post continui a dimenticarti qualcosa che ti è stato detto ma riporti solo quello che vuoi tu. 

quindi non riesco a comprendere quale debba essere la finalità del thread... trovare errori nella quickstart? prendiamola punto per punto e vediamo. nel caso apriamo un bug report.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Fin'ora mi sono astenuto dall'entrare in guerra, ma mi sembra si stia toccando l'apice di comportamenti contrari a qualsiasi netiquette.

alain-elkann: non mi stai antipatico, ma noto nel tuo modo di scrivere una fastidiosa presupponenza; non so da quale ambiente tu arrivi, ma questo tuo modo di scrivere irrita tantissimo qualsiasi hacker. Va bene mostrare di sapere e di aver sbattuto la testa sul problema (questo fa parte del far percepire agli altri lo stato di avanzamento sul problema), ma insistere quando più di una persona ti dice che stai perseguendo la strada sbagliata è diabolico.

Già nei primi due post dopo il tuo ti viene consigliato l'handbook; ci sarà un motivo, no? Hai provato a guardarlo? Eppure, hai pensato bene che tutta questa gente fosse stupida e che tu stessi perseguendo la strada corretta; dov'è l'umiltà di stare a sentire e di imparare dagli altri? L'apprendimento non dipende solo dal maestro...

Non eri contento della risposta, d'accordo. Ora però siamo arrivati alla conclusione: la guida a cui ti sei riferito fin'ora non è opportuna per il tuo status. C'è qualcosa di male se una guida è stata concepita con un altro obiettivo rispetto a fare da tutorial a un newbie? No. Semplicemente, se vuoi una guida che illustri il processo di installazione dalla CLI, allora riferisciti all'handbook come ti era già stato suggerito all'inizio. La quickstart guide va benissimo così com'è, è un utilissimo riferimento per chi abbia già concluso l'installazione di Gentoo con successo almeno un paio di volte e ti assicuro che quella, unita alle necessarie conoscenze di un utente avanzato, ti permetterebbe di installare con successo Gentoo. Conoscenze che, al momento attuale, non possiedi e non acquisirai nemmeno leggendo 100 volte la quickstart guide: è insito nell'obiettivo di questa guida.

Non condivido affatto, d'altronde, l'accanimento contro questa persona; mi pare di aver contato 5-6 post che dicevano la stessa cosa, senza sottolineare nessuna informazione aggiuntiva e aumentando il (già alto) livello di rumore del topic.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> quella proposta come guida "quickinstall" deve ritenersi pienamente attendibile o contiene inesattezze-omissioni-imprecisioni???
> 
> mi sembra dal tenore di alcuni posts che si possa propendere per questa ultima ipotesi e allora, se c'è una guida che non porta al risultato che si prefigge, spirito di comunità non vorrebbe che questo fosse messo in risalto per poter poi magari, correggerla?

 

Per quello non si usa il forum ma Bugzilla. 

 *Quote:*   

> personalmente, quando ho visto da quale "campioni" fosse frequentato il forum, ho deciso di andare a trolleggiare altrove:

 

Bene, questo mi consente di chiudere il thread senza remore, visto che i toni stanno inziando a peggiorare e vorrei evitare che continuassero.

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> *

 

Totalmente d'accordo su tutto quello che hai detto.

----------

